# Exorcist Reagan prop



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

First ever pneumatic prop completed utilizing a fourbanger prop controller. Exorcist Reagan prop


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

I thought it was going to be Ronald Reagan. :zombie: I clearly didn't read the first word in your title. haha

Very cool! I wouldn't have thought it to be your first!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I had the same thought

The sound track is going to bring back scary memories for a lot of folks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She will scare tarnation out of people


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

Iniquity said:


> I thought it was going to be Ronald Reagan. :zombie: I clearly didn't read the first word in your title. haha
> 
> Very cool! I wouldn't have thought it to be your first!


LOL it would seem you are not the only one, even my neighbors and nephew helping set up displays this year said same thing, I thought you were talking about Ronald Reagan when you said Regan was going in this spot, they heard me saying ok get the girl so we can put her in there, they were like I thought Reagan was going in here, I was like yeah, Reagan from exoricst the girl Linda Blair portrayed .. they were like ohhhhhh we thought you were going to do some sort of zombie version of Ronald Reagan.. (i am big into politics in my real life, lol )

Thanks everyone, hopefully she will have no problems throughout the night and hopefully no rain Halloween, even though we have tarp roof if it rains the kids just dont show up and steals the fun away from all the work to hear them scream and yell and run.. even the parents.. that is what makes it so worth it..


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't expect it to do that. You are going to scare everybody.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness, I think you'll have more than a few TOTs head spinning!  
It looks really good.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice job


----------



## iowachap (Aug 19, 2015)

i hope no rain.. no rain no rain.. did i say no rain.. lol.. even tough we have a tarp roof over the maze, rain would certainly be no bueno.. 

thanks everyone.. this and just about everything we have done this year has been geared around Mike's fourbanger prop controller, I recreated SLAM's hack in the box first, then put together a couple of moving swaying zombies, now this, all running from that prop controller, and then have 3 spirit halloween props also tied into them so they kick off too with the PIR motion sensor. 

I will even use one for a entrance audio welcome message.. having things turn on and off with motion weee very fun..


----------



## PYROZMAN29 (Sep 8, 2015)

Great job on the prop. I built my first 2 this year with wiper motors. Going to do some Pneumatics for next year. I plan on ordering a hand full of cylinders and solenoids off ebay throughout the year and having prop building parties with the guys at my house once a month. The four banger is an awesome little, cheap controller. I have a friend that has a haunted house on the 31st at his party and wants to borrow mine and my zombie since we will be at Fright Fest in Chicago.


----------



## Chadowamsley (Oct 27, 2015)

Will def. be scaring some people. I Plan to try and add some props next year once i learn the parts.

Very nice and thank you for sharing.


----------

